# launches in big lagoon?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Thinking about giving big lagoon and mcrea area a try this weekend. Are there any launches easy to get to? I guess I could drive out to Johnsons beach but was hoping for something a little closer maybe.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Big Lagoon State Park...

$4.00 entry fee though.

http://www.floridastateparks.org/biglagoon/

Jim


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I know about the park, I don't have a cart built yet it seems like it would be quite a tote to the water. Hoping someone had the scoop on a parking lot or something with easy water access.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I do believe they do have a boat ramp there..


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

pompanopete said:


> I do believe they do have a boat ramp there..


There is a boat ramp. They also have a kayak launch that not too far off but there is definitely a paved ramp. You can see it on google maps/earth :thumbsup:


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> Big Lagoon State Park...
> 
> $4.00 entry fee though.
> 
> ...


 Jim do I read it write on the launch fee for the ramp though..12 bucks for 2-ppl or more and 10 for 1? 
*Boat Ramp*

A boat ramp is available.
*Boat Launch & Entrance Fees:*
$10.00 for one person with a boat.
$12.00 for 2 - 8 people with a boat.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

dang i hate boat ramp fees.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Galvez Landing = FREE


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*There is a place I would try by Kayak, for Grand Lagoon access, located on Sinton Drive off Gulf Beach Highway. *

*Turn at Gulf Beach Grocery off Old GBH and then go to the water. This will be by the new condo, and new marina. (I forget the name right now) *

*ON the east side of the new marina, there is a vacant lot. This lot is water front, and is actually a dedicated park for the neighbor hood. It is un-improved. *

*I once kept my canoe chained to a tree there, Pre-Ivan, when Rusty's Restuarant was still there, and cut the grass there.*

*You will many small vessels around there. This would put you in the water as close to McRea as possible, if you are not military.*


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome, that's good info. If I have time I'll get down there and do some scouting before dark


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i can launch under the perdido bridge across from the oyster bar, short paddle to big lagoon


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> dang i hate boat ramp fees.


 I'm with you on that, If it was 4/5 bucks I'd launch there..But 12bucks,no thanks...Also Grand Lagoon YC, is member's only..Not a public ramp/payable ramp last time I talked to them about it...Unless they changed something since.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Google search for escambia county florida boat ramps says that Grand Lagoon Yacht club offers a free ramp. Dont know if this is correct or not?


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

Going to take a look at the launch point off of Stinton Dr today. Not taking the kayaks today but if it looks good/legal my wife and I will put in our yaks tomorrow. Looks good on Google maps and should give us access to the Johnson's beach area to the east of where the road ends.

Castro


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Infidel Castro said:


> if it looks good/legal my wife and I will put in our yaks tomorrow. Looks good on Google maps and should give us access to the Johnson's beach area to the east of where the road ends.
> 
> Castro


*I paddled my canoe across to the barrier island many times. Very remote straight across from this vacant lot.*

*Street parking is legal in Escambia county. This lot is NOT private land.*


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *There is a place I would try by Kayak, for Grand Lagoon access, located on Sinton Drive off Gulf Beach Highway. *
> 
> *Turn at Gulf Beach Grocery off Old GBH and then go to the water. This will be by the new condo, and new marina. (I forget the name right now) *
> 
> ...


The corner of GBH and that grocery store is Bertha Street. Which runs south into the end of Sinton coming in from the west.
The lot you speak of appears to be privately owned/controlled via some sort of trust by two guys in Pace.
Interesting to see that there is no property taxes on that 1.5 acres of waterfront land.
Maybe the trust is set up as some sort of community park as mentioned.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Maybe the trust is set up as some sort of community park as mentioned.


*I lived on Sinton Road in 1995, next to Rusty's, across from Rod N Reel Marina. This lot was donated to the neighborhood as a park / or for residence usage. *

*It can never be developed. I guess technically, you should live in the neighborhood to use this land. But, who's there now a days to know. Most of the neighborhood washed away with Ivan.*

*The information above is what I learned while living there, by word of mouth, from the people that lived there. *

*We had a volley ball net set up there, we kept it up, including the grass and grounds. People would drill mobile home anchors off the shores, during the winter, and install sail boat moorings. Then the boats were mooresd there during the summer.*

*We also had a huge pit which was dug by a backhoe that lived around the corner. We threw wood in it, and when it was full, we would call the fire department, tell them we were going to have a bonfire, stretch a garden hose across the street to the pit, and have a heck of a party, till the sun rose.*


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

Wife and I went out there this morning. They had a sign on it that said it was for neighborhood people only. I took some pictures which I will post later on.

Castro


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

*Pictures from Stinton Drive*

please disregard


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Infidel Castro said:


> Wife and I went out there this morning. They had a sign on it that said it was for neighborhood people only. I took some pictures which I will post later on.
> 
> Castro


*Sorry I lead you on a wild goose chase, I would still use it myself.*


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5999468895/in/photostream

Looking north from the water towards the corner of Stinton & Bertha.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6000016728/in/photostream

The water access at the east end of the lot.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6000016954/in/photostream

Slightly west from the previous photo if you don't want to break your leg on the tree roots.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5999467809/in/photostream

The view from Stinton Drive south towards the water


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6000015876/in/photostream

The residents and guests only sign


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

I just go out from a condo on the water, park in the lot and carry it down to the beach, you're not hurting anyone or taking spots if there's plenty open. If you want a partner PM me, I'd want to go out fishing with a partner this weekend


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

It may not be kayakers that concern them. But the first time somebody asks you don't launch, or they put up a no Kayak sign, please respect it. Until then, leave it MUCH cleaner than when you got there if you get my drift.

Jim


----------



## Szoccer (Jan 24, 2011)

just to clarify I go out of a friend's place, not trespassing on random places (although I'm not saying I wouldn't if there was plenty space and no signs, that's not trespassing anyway)


----------

